# Richt to players: "It could get worse"



## marknga (Sep 29, 2010)

http://blogs.ajc.com/junkyard-blawg...could-get-worse/?cxntfid=blogs_junkyard_blawg

Mark Richt didn’t hang around long at Tuesday night’s Touchdown Club of Athens meeting, showing up late and leaving immediately after some brief comments and taking a couple of questions from the floor. But he didn’t skip the fan gathering, as some had speculated he would, and when he took the microphone he didn’t duck the issue of Georgia’s 0-3 conference start, either.

“We are where we are,” the coach said to the full-house crowd assembled to hear his mentor, Bobby Bowden. “We’re going to have to get better or it’s gonna get worse. It’s not going to stay the same. I told the players, you think it’s bad now; it could get worse.”

But no matter what, Richt said, “we’re not gonna lose our poise, we’re not gonna lose our integrity. We don’t want to take our frustrations out on anyone, except maybe Colorado. … We just have to keep working hard and keep together. We must stay together.”

Generally, Richt’s update for the club echoed what he’d said earlier in the day at his weekly news conference: The coaches need to work on helping the players correct their mistakes and teach them how to handle adversity while maintaining a positive outlook.

“That’s all we can do right now is keep grinding and keep it positive,” the coach said.

Richt didn’t get into a lot of specifics about the Dogs’ problems, but he did note that in the Mississippi State game it seemed that every time Georgia made a big, positive play, something happened to negate it, whether a turnover or “the penalties got us again.”

On the bright side, he said that the return of A.J. Green to the lineup is bound to open up the middle some for the Dogs’ tight ends as defenses double-up the celebrated wide receiver. “It’s nice to see No. 8 out  at practice again and know that you might actually be able to use him this week.”


The Georgia coaching staff is hoping Kris Durham can play against Colorado. (Associated Press)
Even without Green, Richt said, the Dogs have been close to breaking several long touchdown passes with Kris Durham if only quarterback Aaron Murray had been able to hit Durham in stride. The problem, Richt said, has been Murray overadjusting after tending to overthrow receivers in the spring game. “We told him to keep it in play and give the guy a chance to catch it,” which is better than overthrowing, but “if he had hit Kris on the run I think he would have scored four or five times.” Richt also singled out receiver Tavares King for praise.

Durham, Richt said, was able to practice Tuesday in a noncontact jersey after suffering a stinger to the neck in Starkville, and “We hope he’ll be able to play” against Colorado.

Asked by a fan about dealing with the higher altitude the Dogs will face in Boulder, Richt said, “There’s not much we can do about it.” He said he consulted with UGA director of sports medicine Ron Courson and asked if getting out there 24 hours earlier would make any difference and Courson said no. Richt said Georgia will have oxygen available on the sideline but “we’re not going to make a big deal out of it.”

At that point Bowden interjected that Richt should just ignore the altitude and later during his own comments the former FSU coach said his teams’ experience playing at Colorado was that the only difference the altitude made was “the ball goes further,” which helps kickers. “They want you to think it’s a big problem and they try to psych you out,” Bowden said, but his advice on the subject is: “Don’t pay any attention to it.”

As for Georgia’s undersized defensive line, Richt was asked about additional playing time for redshirt freshman Kwame Geathers, the biggest of the Dogs’ nose tackles. The coach said that part of the problem has been Georgia’s opponents haven’t been playing two-receiver sets, which means the nose guards haven’t played much. Geathers, he said, “is coming,” though he’s still tending to favor the hand on which he had offseason surgery. “He’s not, in Coach [Rodney] Garner’s opinion, as ready to get as many reps as the other guys.”

After Richt left, Bowden, who regaled the crowd with amusing stories from his long career, assured the Touchdown Club, “I feel sure Georgia’s gonna pull this thing out” and said that frequently it just takes one player to make the difference. “It’s not like they need to replace all 30 players.”

HOPEFUL SIGNAL ON OFFENSE?

I thought it was interesting that in his news conference Tuesday, Richt talked about Georgia still wanting to run the ball and keep the play-action passing game that hasn’t had much success so far this season, but he also said, “We do have ways to get the ball to our receivers quickly on quick screens. We have screens to our backs. We have ways of throwing quick game if we feel like they have outnumbered the run and we want to get some one-on-one situations. We are still very multiple in what we do.”

Sounds like the head coach wants offensive coordinator Mike Bobo to mix it up a bit more. At least, I hope that’s what that means.

Find me on Facebook.

Follow me on Twitter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

What Richt really meant . . . "WE SUCK"


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 29, 2010)

> But no matter what, Richt said, “we’re not gonna lose our poise, we’re not gonna lose our integrity. We CANT take our frustrations out on anyone, except maybe Colorado.



fixed it for him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 29, 2010)

the only thing in that article that means anything to me, is that aj is coming back this week.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 29, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> fixed it for him.



Duhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhhuhuhuh.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 29, 2010)

So, AJ Green is going to turn the entire program around?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What Richt really meant . . . "WE SUCK"



Yep..... pretty much. But I wouldn't toot tech's horn they have not been very good either.....


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 29, 2010)

PWalls said:


> So, AJ Green is going to turn the entire program around?



And just think.  Tech doesn't even have that to hang their hopes on.


----------



## kevincox (Sep 29, 2010)

UGA will need about 5 AJ Greens and Matt Ryan at QB to salvage this season. lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yep..... pretty much. But I wouldn't toot tech's horn they have not been very good either.....





Without a doubt, it's gonna be a "Who Sucks da Less" kinda season.


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 29, 2010)

AJ don't play defense


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 29, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> AJ don't play defense



Thats true......


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 29, 2010)

7-5


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 29, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> 7-5



They better get busy......... Based on what I have seen there isn't but 1 for sure slam dunk win.... Idawho St.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 29, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> 7-5



I agree. 7-5 or 8-4. When this team does hit in stride, I think we can reel off several in a row. The kicker games will be UF and AU. If we win one of those, it can be an 8-4 year. 7-5 seems most likely though.

I, for one, have NOT given up on this team yet. Y'all might be laughing at me, but trust me...I don't care.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 29, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree. 7-5 or 8-4. When this team does hit in stride, I think we can reel off several in a row. The kicker games will be UF and AU. If we win one of those, it can be an 8-4 year. 7-5 seems most likely though.
> 
> I, for one, have NOT given up on this team yet. Y'all might be laughing at me, but trust me...I don't care.



I am with you.  Cept for that AU part.


----------



## AU Bassman (Sep 29, 2010)

All joking aside, it sounds kind of defeatist to me. I honestly will not know what to think if UGA even lets the buffs hang around in this game. They should win by three touchdowns at least.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2010)

I've learn with this team not to make anymore predictions.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 29, 2010)

One big win can turn the season around . Winning breeds winning and a good win can do wonders to a teams confidence which transfers into preparation and play . No need in so many fans going bat crap crazy just yet .


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> All joking aside, it sounds kind of defeatist to me. I honestly will not know what to think if UGA even lets the buffs hang around in this game. They should win by three touchdowns at least.


Thats what i thought when they went to play Miss. State.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 29, 2010)

RH and AU bassman, PLEASE tell me the drug you guys are on to think we can beat ANYBODY by THREE TD's so I can get me some!!!I and a BUNCH of UGA fans will take 7-5 right now. We are staring down 5-7 if we are lucky.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Sep 29, 2010)

http://blogs.ajc.com/junkyard-blawg/...junkyard_blawg

Mark Richt didn’t hang around long at Tuesday night’s Touchdown Club of Athens meeting, showing up late and leaving immediately after some brief comments and taking a couple of questions from the floor. But he didn’t skip the fan gathering, as some had speculated he would, and when he took the microphone he didn’t duck the issue of Georgia’s 0-3 conference start, either.

“We are where we are,” the coach said to the full-house crowd assembled to hear his mentor, Bobby Bowden. “We’re going to have to get better or it’s gonna get worse. It’s not going to stay the same. I told the players, you think it’s bad now; it could get worse.”

Is it just me or is CMR turning into "Captain Obvious"


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Sep 29, 2010)

Richt " it could get worse I might stick around for a few more years "


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 29, 2010)

Highintheshoulder said:


> Richt " it could get worse I might stick around for a few more years "



Or, Richt: "You can thank me for making UGA relevant once again after a 20 year hiatus..."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 29, 2010)

marknga said:


> “We are where we are,” the coach said to the full-house crowd assembled to hear his mentor, Bobby Bowden. “We’re going to have to get better or it’s gonna get worse. It’s not going to stay the same. I told the players, you think it’s bad now; it could get worse.”
> 
> .


 
Heck of a motivater huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> RH and AU bassman, PLEASE tell me the drug you guys are on to think we can beat ANYBODY by THREE TD's so I can get me some!!!I and a BUNCH of UGA fans will take 7-5 right now. We are staring down 5-7 if we are lucky.



I still believe the Dawgs problems are all mental and not being physically out-performed( except for USCe). UGA had Arky on the ropes until a blown coverage with one minute left in the game. The same Arky that scared the bejesus outta me for 3 quarters. 
Miss. State should have been a cupcake for Georgia. You have an O line full of seniors, a couple of decent running backs and receivers, and a pretty good defense. MSU had no business being in that game. Instead, the dawgs looked tired from the beginning. 
Colorado is a game that a motivated UGA should beat handily. After the MSU game, i picked Colo. on Lanier's pick'em. Feel free to prove me wrong, Dawgs.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 29, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I agree. 7-5 or 8-4. When this team does hit in stride, I think we can reel off several in a row. The kicker games will be UF and AU. If we win one of those, it can be an 8-4 year. 7-5 seems most likely though.
> 
> I, for one, have NOT given up on this team yet. Y'all might be laughing at me, but trust me...I don't care.



I told some folks at the beginning of the season that I wouldn't be surprised if we went 6-6.  Now, I'm not sure that will even happen.  However, I also think that there is a very good chance that we get better and turn some heads late in the season.  A bad September and a team with this much room to improve has the makings of a big upset or two late in the season.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 30, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> RH and AU bassman, PLEASE tell me the drug you guys are on to think we can beat ANYBODY by THREE TD's so I can get me some!!!I and a BUNCH of UGA fans will take 7-5 right now. *We are staring down 5-7 if we are lucky.*



WOW, we finally agree on something !!!!!


----------



## olcowman (Sep 30, 2010)

marknga said:


> http://blogs.ajc.com/junkyard-blawg...could-get-worse/?cxntfid=blogs_junkyard_blawg
> 
> 
> 
> But no matter what, Richt said, “we’re not gonna lose our poise, we’re not gonna lose our integrity. We don’t want to take our frustrations out on anyone, except maybe Colorado. … We just have to keep working hard and keep together. We must stay together.”



Somebody needs to point out the definition of 'poise' and 'integrity' to the head coach. These are not two words that anyone would associate with this program based on the steady decline it has been in over the last three years. If the only hope we have as fans is this team's 'poise' and 'integrity', we'd be better off throwing in the towel and conceding the rest of this season right now.

Unless A.J. Green can block, tackle, overcome a slew of ridiculous penalties, cover 3 wide-outs, read defensive schemes, develope and execute a competitive offensive game plan, and still catch the football, all at the same time, his heralded return ain't going make much of a difference... 7 and 5? 6 and 6? Even 5 and 7 is a stretch at this point. Let's put aside the blind optimism and realistically say this team will be lucky to win 2 more games this year. 

This group started selling out their integrity on ebay with their sec rings a good while back, and whatever poise they had left run out of the locker room at halftime of the Alabama game in '08 and hopped a bus for Mexico and ain't been seen since...


----------



## cfbutler31 (Sep 30, 2010)

colorado has had two weeks off to prepare for this game, we are gonna be in trouble from the start, all this does not paint a pretty picture at all


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 30, 2010)

cfbutler31 said:


> colorado has had two weeks off to prepare for this game, we are gonna be in trouble from the start, all this does not paint a pretty picture at all



I think we beat the Buffs handily. I guess we'll all just have to wait and see...


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think we beat the Buffs handily. I guess we'll all just have to wait and see...



Well I waited and seen just what I expected... Smoke you ain't still waiting on Richt to pull a miracle out of his hind end are you? Love the dawgs enough to close the chapter on this coaching staff and let's start discussing a replacement that will get this program back on track? We deserve more of an effort than what is currently being offered up.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Well I waited and seen just what I expected... Smoke you ain't still waiting on Richt to pull a miracle out of his hind end are you? Love the dawgs enough to close the chapter on this coaching staff and let's start discussing a replacement that will get this program back on track? We deserve more of an effort than what is currently being offered up.



See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.

CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.

And no, WE don't deserve anything. That's the problem. Y'all think we "deserve" a great football team. Well, we dont. We don't "deserve" squat.

We are talking about a freaking game of 20 yr old men knocking the spit out of each other, while at the same time there are thousands of other 20 year olds on foreign dirt right now risking their lives to give us the freedom that we are Blessed to have, not because we deserve it.

Please, tell me again why we "deserve" anything? 

I've got my life, my family, and my health. And I don't DESERVE a single one of those, but I have been Blessed and for that I am VERY thankful.

My life is not run by the outcome of a game. Sorry.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.
> 
> CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.
> 
> ...




Good post...

Great perspective.....


Something for all fans of all teams to remember.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.
> 
> CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.
> 
> ...



 Nicely done.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.
> 
> CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.
> 
> ...



I'd say you don't deserve anything unless you donate enough money to the school through season tickets or donations.  Then you can expect a certain level of effort by the program to get better.  As a ticket holder you could also expect to be entertained.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'd say you don't deserve anything unless you donate enough money to the school through season tickets or donations.  Then you can expect a certain level of effort by the program to get better.  As a ticket holder you could also expect to be entertained.



You can expect it, but it is NEVER owed to you. Never.

I don't care if you donate 100 Million to the UGA athletic department. You still don't DESERVE a thing, in my opinion. 

All that means is you are wealthy, which qualifies absolutely nothing in my book. You are still no better than the guy standing beside you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.
> 
> CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.
> 
> ...



Like the man said, "Desreve has got nothing to do with it."  Great post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You can expect it, but it is NEVER owed to you. Never.
> 
> I don't care if you donate 100 Million to the UGA athletic department. You still don't DESERVE a thing, in my opinion.
> 
> All that means is you are wealthy, which qualifies absolutely nothing in my book. You are still no better than the guy standing beside you.



Fan expectations are at an all time high in terms of ridiculousness.

There some people around here who desperately need to take stock of what's important.

For me, this bad season sucks but it was a dose of reality that I needed.  I had gotten caught up in this stupidity in a pretty serious way.  Then when the worst happened  as it relates to football, i realized that it really wasn't all that important when you look at what is important.

I still love the Dawgs and want them to win.  But I'm not gonna make more out of it than it is.


----------



## bob28 (Oct 4, 2010)

UGA will lose 4 more at least.  With UT, FLA, KY, Vandy, AU, and GT still on the horizon, I can see at least 4 more in the L column.  On that list I can't find one that is playing worse than UGA is.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.
> 
> CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.
> 
> ...



Excellent post. You have just put into words what I have been thinking for a while. Thank you very much


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 4, 2010)

The only people who "deserve" anything are the young men who are busting their hump 365 days/yr to play for UGA. They deserve the best coach that UGA can find. You ask them to give 100%, so they have the right to expect the UGA administration to give 100%.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

It is beyond obsurd what we let ourselves get caught up in and snipe at guys who pull for opposing teams.We ALL pull for teams full of 18 to 22 year old men(alot of them immature men) who we have NOTHING in common with and wouldn't know them from Adam's housecat but we feel a familial connection with them because they play for "our" school. Could it be more stupid?I guess it's the competitive nature of the human male.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It is beyond obsurd what we let ourselves get caught up in and snipe at guys who pull for opposing teams.We ALL pull for teams full of 18 to 22 year old men(alot of them immature men) who we have NOTHING in common with and wouldn't know them from Adam's housecat but we feel a familial connection with them because they play for "our" school. Could it be more stupid?I guess it's the competitive nature of the human male.



Quite true.  The same can be said about the NFL, NBA, MLB, the Olympics etc... We would all probably be better off if we maintained a bit more distance.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> See Cowman, here's the thing. It doesn't matter what I think. And believe it or not, it doesn't matter what you think either.
> 
> CMR may get fired today. He may be in Athens for 10 more years. Whichever of the two comes true, it bears no meaning on my life. At all. There are more important things than winning a football game.
> 
> ...



Well God Bless You and your fan club for putting up the post of the year! Surely you didn't read my post and think that I honestly meant that there is some sort of devine entitlement due myself and a select group of fans. I understand that you are upset that your support for Richt on this forum has got you in a hole so to speak... and I must give you credit for blowing my two sentence post as far out of proportion as possible and turning it into a metaphor of God, country, and the meaning of life! Beautiful, beautiful...

But of course that was in no way implied in my post. I just ain't that deep to begin with, tending to thing in a simplistic format and anyone who saw it any other way is really grasping at straws. Let me clarify the part that sent you off on your philosophical rhetoric. 

We do deserve, by we I mean the fans, the alumni, the recruits, the season ticket holders, the other member of the sec, all have a vested interest in this team in some form or the other. The SEC is a conference with a great tradition of winning and home to many storied, respected schools. This conference deserves and expects it's members to live up to a certain standard of character and integrity, not to mention that by and large the teams within the conference are generally among the best in the country year to year. This is just a small part of what the program at UGA 'owes' and overall very minor.

Closer to home, we as fans, alumni, game attendees, etc. actually have a financial investment in most cases in this program. These relatively small investments on our parts combined with a huge pool of monies from various sources pays a salary to CMR that exceeds most of his peers across the country. This is very simple and the basis of my post, we ain't getting what we are paying for here... Richt has not produced to the standard that is expected of him and the future looks even worse. You can change the wording if it makes you more comfortable... but bottom line the product he is currently fielding and his poor performances in certain situations thru out his tenure does not merit his compensation nor does it live up to the standards that have been a part of this institution for decades.

Now I am pretty sure that the Georgia Bulldogs or football for that matter are not mentioned specifically in the Bible anywhere. But there is several references regarding entitlement based on various factors. and in this case, based on expectations and the investment put forth... I feel that I am entitled to a little more effort exhibited in both performance on the field and discipline off the field. I've been a fan for a long time and have never waivered even in the worst of times. But I still had enough sense to realize that at times over the years the program was heading in the wrong direction. It about killed me to admit to myself that Goff was a bad move, and as much as I and many others would have liked to see him spend a few decades leading our dawgs, I was happier than a sissy in boystown when they canned him. And I can't recall the words verbatum but I do remember his parting speech to the media was quite simple... This school, these players, and this team _deserve_ better than I have been able to accomplish... or something to that effect. CMR needs to see if Goff still has that speech somewhere.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmm...I am thinking Richt's record kinda stomps Goff's record in the dirt dont it


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It is beyond obsurd what we let ourselves get caught up in and snipe at guys who pull for opposing teams.



Now I understand, you were born and educated in Alabama.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude what in God's name are you talking about? How am I in any hole because I support Coach Richt?
> 
> Are the Nazis gonna come get me now or something?



Now you've done it.  The football police are gonna throw you in the tank.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Well God Bless You and your fan club for putting up the post of the year! Surely you didn't read my post and think that I honestly meant that there is some sort of devine entitlement due myself and a select group of fans. I understand that you are upset that your support for Richt on this forum has got you in a hole so to speak... and I must give you credit for blowing my two sentence post as far out of proportion as possible and turning it into a metaphor of God, country, and the meaning of life! Beautiful, beautiful...
> 
> 
> First of all, thank you for Blessing me. I have been very Blessed in my life, thankfully.
> ...



Just because I have vocally stated that I support Mark Richt makes me no more or less a fan of the program, no more or less a contributing alumni, and no more or less of a man. You do your thing and I'll do mine. I'll still be cheering for the Dawgs Saturday, and every fall Saturday after that until I'm covered with dirt.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry Mr Spellcheck(MudDucker) and no I  didn't go to school in Alabama. I can't wait until you misspell something!!!!


----------



## magnum62 (Oct 4, 2010)

College football is a game of ups and downs. You can't stay at the top all of the the time and you got to have the valleys  to get to the crests. Three years ago UGA was 11-3, Richt was the man and Alabama was 7-6.   Now everybody wants to throw Richt under the bus and Saban is " the man".   Sometimes you gotta stick in there and ride it out.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2010)

Well Blacksmoke... it ain't personal to me. I am pretty sure I didn't imply anyone was less of a man or fan or anything along those lines. Sorry if you took it that way. My opinion of Richt has always been the same and I tried to explain why I feel that way. I felt that you dug in on my post and tried to make out like i was going to go crazy or my world might end if UGA doesn't fire CMR. Quite the contrary, but i will be greatly dissapointed if they don't make a change at the end of the season, but not dissapointed enough to quit pulling for the team. You have indicated a couple of times that you have some reasons of your own that you are keeping to yourself for your support of Richt? Are they secret? You can tell us we can keep a secret! I would like for someone to throw out a really good reason for me to be optimistic about the direction the program is currently headed...


----------



## olcowman (Oct 4, 2010)

I am officially retiring from all the fire CMR threads. Makes to many people mad and it ain't worth it. But I do reserve the right to return at a later date and post the inevitable "I told ya'll so" remark with as much glee and sarcasm as is currently allowed under rules of moderation. Till then, enjoy the rest of the season and don't cuss me too bad cause I might still read on here some and I get my feelings hurt pretty easy.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Well Blacksmoke... it ain't personal to me. I am pretty sure I didn't imply anyone was less of a man or fan or anything along those lines. Sorry if you took it that way. My opinion of Richt has always been the same and I tried to explain why I feel that way. I felt that you dug in on my post and tried to make out like i was going to go crazy or my world might end if UGA doesn't fire CMR. Quite the contrary, but i will be greatly dissapointed if they don't make a change at the end of the season, but not dissapointed enough to quit pulling for the team. You have indicated a couple of times that you have some reasons of your own that you are keeping to yourself for your support of Richt? Are they secret? You can tell us we can keep a secret! I would like for someone to throw out a really good reason for me to be optimistic about the direction the program is currently headed...



Yes I have reasons that I like CMR and want him running the program. No I don't care to go into detail about them. Let's just say I like the guy.

I know your opinion of Richt. You've made it clear since last year. No I don't fault you for that. You are perfectly entitled to your opinion and beliefs just as everyone else is.

I don't know if CMR will remain at UGA much longer. I would hope he would, but when the locals start grabbing their pitchforks, the end is evident. No matter what Richt does now he will be bashed. Once a few folks start talking, it spreads like wildfire.

Is that a bad thing? I honestly don't know. You may be exactly right. Removing Richt from UGA may take us to the promised land. It very well could. I'm not a prophet so there is no way that I can know what will happen.

Will I be mad if it happens? No. That's the nature of the beast in coaching. 

The thing with you cowman, is that you are defiant that you are right in that CMR is a bad coach and needs to leave town. I respect your opinion. It may be correct. I just have my own opinions of things. I think he is a very good coach. He's an even better person. 

I know, before you even say it, that's not what you look for in a coach and you don't care if he's a good person. I can respect that. But again, I have a different opinion.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I am officially retiring from all the fire CMR threads. Makes to many people mad and it ain't worth it. But I do reserve the right to return at a later date and post the inevitable "I told ya'll so" remark with as much glee and sarcasm as is currently allowed under rules of moderation. Till then, enjoy the rest of the season and don't cuss me too bad cause I might still read on here some and I get my feelings hurt pretty easy.



And see, what's the point in this? Exactly who has made you so sour dude? When I have ONE TIME told you your opinion was wrong? 

You don't see me chastising folks for wanting CMR gone. You don't see me saying that you are wrong. Yet you feel the need to act like that? 

A difference of opinion ain't the end of the world man, but if you get off on acting like a 9 year old, have at it. I've honestly got better things to do


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke, I can respect your admiration for Richt BUT do you HONESTLY think he can compete SUCCESSFULLY with Saban and Meyer year in and year out? He won both of those championships before those two guys came into the league and I don't see him doing it again and that is reason enough to send him packing. He's got 20 million dollars and I know he wants to do the LORD'S work and that is a blessing but it just ain't in him to do what has to done to right this ship .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> BlackSmoke, I can respect your admiration for Richt BUT do you HONESTLY think he can compete SUCCESSFULLY with Saban and Meyer year in and year out? He won both of those championships before those two guys came into the league and I don't see him doing it again and that is reason enough to send him packing. He's got 20 million dollars and I know he wants to do the LORD'S work and that is a blessing but it just ain't in him to do what has to done to right this ship .




Yes, I do believe he can compete with them. He's beaten Urban Meyer AND Nick Saban before, hasn't he? 

Y'all are taking me all wrong. Y'all think I'm adamant that he is the only guy for the job and that I am crucifying you for thinking otherwise.

You couldn't be more wrong. Stop reading into my posts so much. I like the guy. I think he's a very good coach. I know he's an even better person. If I was going to college to play football, I would want to play for him. 

I'm not going to pitch a fit if he gets fired. It is what it is. Happens all the time. I'll support the next coach just like I do Richt. I'll still be a Dawg. I just hope the next coach is at least as successful as CMR has been in Athens.

Y'all are all just getting way too worked up. I wish my personal life was care-free enough to get this bent out of shape over football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> BlackSmoke, I can respect your admiration for Richt BUT do you HONESTLY think he can compete SUCCESSFULLY with Saban and Meyer year in and year out? He won both of those championships before those two guys came into the league and I don't see him doing it again and that is reason enough to send him packing. He's got 20 million dollars and I know he wants to do the LORD'S work and that is a blessing but it just ain't in him to do what has to done to right this ship .



SHD, the man has stated his opinion in no uncertain terms.  Smoke doesn't need my help but stop trying to get the man to agree with you or reverse his opinion.  That's how he feels.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

Fact of the matter is, 10RC is a very beatable team. If Richt doesn't pull this one out of his hat he should respectfully resign, for the sake of the program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fact of the matter is, 10RC is a very beatable team. If Richt doesn't pull this one out of his hat he should respectfully resign, for the sake of the program.



I've got my opinions about this.  I don't think Richt likes this level of football.  I think Mark Richt is a very good football coach but he's just not geared to be a championship caliber coach on this level.

This is not a slam against my coach.  I'm just stating an opinion that I have come to slowly over the last few seasons.  

I think Mark Richt is not meant for this level because frankly, he has his prioroties in order.

Listen, to consistently compete at the highest level in the SEC, you have eat, sleep, and breath football every minute of your life and everything else and everybody else has to get in line and take a number somewhere after the program if they want any of your attention.

I know a guy who has been doing a sports radio show for years.  He has had a chance to meet and interview several college coaches over the years and he has talked about what they were like on and off the air.

He interviewed Spurrier back when he wa at Florida, he said that he was an arrogant little jackass but was also a really funny guy.  He said that Spurrier didn't seem to interested in anything besides football.

But he said Urban Meyer was "a complete psycho."  He said that if it doesn't have anything to do with Florida football, it's not even on Meyer's radar.  He doesn't care about it, he doesn't want to talk about it.  Gator football is all he thinks about.  That's what it takes to have a consistent high level of success in college football today.

Mark Richt is simply not that way and he never will be.  Now if you want him to be the guy to bring you a NC, that's bad.

But when you get down to it, he really has it right and the rest of us have got our priorities screwed up.

God and family are far more important to Richt than football.  I know everybody has different opinions on that and it's ok.

But for that reason, he just doesn't really need to be coaching on this level.

I think he is coming to realize this and I don't think he's happy.  He even mentioned this in an interview when he talked about going to see his son Jon play at Mars Hill College.  He said something like, "The teams are a lot smaller and there are nowhere near as many coaches.  Only a few hundred people come to the games and after the game was over the players met at mid field and prayed together.  I think they actually probably have it right to tell you thetruth."

So he pretty much laid it out on his own.

Now some will say stupid things like, "Oh Richt is a wimp.  If he was a real man, blah, blah, blah."

I think he is very much a man.  Just doesn't need to be on this level.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've got my opinions about this. I don't think Richt likes this level of football. I think Mark Richt is a very good football coach but he's just not geared to be a championship caliber coach on this level.
> 
> This is not a slam against my coach. I'm just stating an opinion that I have come to slowly over the last few seasons.
> 
> ...


 
It is possible to be tough and disciplined in the game of football and still be a man of God. In fact, the Bible is full of "wrath of God" stories. It wouldn't hurt for him to be more emotionally involved in his program. But like you said, I just don't think it's him.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

You could very well be right Brad. I know you're right on him having his priorities in order. You only get one shot at living, better make it right.

You are 100% dead on though about coaches having to be 24/7/365 to stay at the top. And I agree whole-heartedly that Richt does not and will not ever put football before his family and his faith.

Me personally, I respect that. I like that. Because just like I've said 10 times since Saturday, it's a game and there are far more important things in life. But I don't wear blinders and can also agree that if Richt isn't as focused as he needs to be, or willing to make the adjustments that need to be made, then he should be replaced. He's getting into his 50s, has a son playing college ball that he rarely gets to see, a wife who is a cancer survivor, and he has a great fear for the Lord. 

Sounds like he's got his priorities right in my book, just not everyone else's.

It's funny though that when he was winning 90% of his games, no one ever mentioned his priorities, although they were EXACTLY the same then as they are now


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 4, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> You could very well be right Brad. I know you're right on him having his priorities in order. You only get one shot at living, better make it right.
> 
> You are 100% dead on though about coaches having to be 24/7/365 to stay at the top. And I agree whole-heartedly that Richt does not and will not ever put football before his family and his faith.
> 
> ...



Agreed.  And I know that you know, i wasn't bashing him and I respect the heck out of the guy.  I would LOVE to see him turn it around and get to stay.

I was just saying that these days, you basically have to sell your soul to geton top and stay there.  Mark Richt aint selling.  Not for something as disposable as championship in football.  the man understands that on his death bed he will never say, "OH man, I wish I had spent more time watching film and screaming and hollering on the sideline instead of being true to myself and putting what's important first."

There are things much more important in this life than football.

And you're right, none of this was being brought up a few years ago.

I think he would be happier in a more sane environment though.

He lives in a profession where no amount of success is ever good enough.  I wouldn't want his job.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agreed.  And I know that you know, i wasn't bashing him and I respect the heck out of the guy.  I would LOVE to see him turn it around and get to stay.
> 
> I was just saying that these days, you basically have to sell your soul to geton top and stay there.  Mark Richt aint selling.  Not for something as disposable as championship in football.  the man understands that on his death bed he will never say, "OH man, I wish I had spent more time watching film and screaming and hollering on the sideline instead of being true to myself and putting what's important first."
> 
> ...




You're exactly right. No matter what, fans want more. You win a BCS Champ game on a Thursday, and by Saturday they are already talking about winning the next one.

We, as fans, are too hard to please.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 5, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And see, what's the point in this? Exactly who has made you so sour dude? When I have ONE TIME told you your opinion was wrong?
> 
> You don't see me chastising folks for wanting CMR gone. You don't see me saying that you are wrong. Yet you feel the need to act like that?
> 
> A difference of opinion ain't the end of the world man, but if you get off on acting like a 9 year old, have at it. I've honestly got better things to do



Momentarily unretired... I am trying to bow out of this ridiculous group of threads with some tact and you just ain't going to let me. It also looks as if your boy SGdawg is bout to bite that poor ol' Sugarhilldawg if he keeps "trying to change your mind"? I guess me leaving left an empty void for his aggression?LOL

We sure see this from two different point of views. I have tried to clearly state my reasons for my position and all of them are based on my opinion of his performance as a head coach. You have some personal/private/secret something or another that, if I understand you right, that regardless of his on-field performance and decade long battle with disciplinary problems, he is still the man for the job. Did I get that right? We are looking at this from two different perspectives and I can only reach my conclusions from those things that I see. 

I am not buying the religion as an excuse and I don't understand how you can point out individual coaches and  guage their dedication to their job versus their dedication to God and family? There have been Godly men reach high levels of success as head coaches over the years (Gibbs and Dungy are 2 that come to mind) There have been head coaches who were exempliary fathers and family men, and have had sons playing the game at various levels. Bottom line I guess is that I have to disagree with the suggestion that a head coach must sacrifice his commitment to his Lord and his duties to his family in order to be succesful. Some certainly have and continue to do so I am sure, but many find means to reach a state of balance in some sort of way.

Perhaps ya'll are saying Richt is not capable of reaching this 'state of balance'? That is sad, as he could be even more of an example to the sport of college football of an upstanding christain, a family man, and an elite head coach if he had better management skills. I have no insight into just how strong his faith really is, but I sometimes wish that some of his faith and values would be evident in the actions of some of his players? Is he just not spending enough time amongst his team and staff because he is afraid of neglecting his religion and/or family? Is that what ya'll are trying to say? Has he threw away the playbook and picked up his Bible instead? (kinda makes sense)

I am not acting like a 9 year old by abandoning this thread. I just have nothing to contribute as this whole deal has taken off into a direction I never considered pertinent. You got a secret, SGadawg thinks I am the anti-christ every time i post something, and the last day or two this entire thread sounds like a dissection of one's personal religous beliefs and a platform to argue the meaning of life. I really didn't intend to offend anyone and tried to stick to those things I thought were the basis of determining whether or not CMR should continue as head coach. When the discussion starts morphing into whether or not God is more important than the success of a college football program... I know the answer to that question and would feel foolish if I had to explain that to someone over 3 years old. Along with my lack of expertise in the area of CMR's own personal relationships with the Lord and his family, not to mention most of the other coaches both past and present, well I just retired to await the outcome of this season.

By the way, I hope things work out for you as when one does reach the point that he is free from conflict on both a spiritual and a grounded sense... being 'care-free' enough to take some time to "get bent out of shape" about something as trivial as football can be absolutely exhilarating. Being a fan and carrying on with other fans is as traditional as the game itself and is supposed to be fun, or at least thats the way I take it. When you throw in religion, war, questions concerning one's maturity, funerals, and who is more afraid of their maker, the fun meter goes way down fellers. So I am just going to step back, again, and let ya'll work out all the intangibles not directly related to CMR's performance as the head coach at UGA...


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2010)

I think Richt has his priorities straight.  I think he is a work in progress as we all are.

From those that know him, Spurrier is as passionate about his golf game as he is football.  Meyers has his health so screwed up, he nearly had to quit.  Saban is the only one who seems to thrive in the midst of this, but he looked like death warmed over when he left Miami.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Momentarily unretired... I am trying to bow out of this ridiculous group of threads with some tact and you just ain't going to let me. It also looks as if your boy SGdawg is bout to bite that poor ol' Sugarhilldawg if he keeps "trying to change your mind"? I guess me leaving left an empty void for his aggression?LOL
> 
> We sure see this from two different point of views. I have tried to clearly state my reasons for my position and all of them are based on my opinion of his performance as a head coach. You have some personal/private/secret something or another that, if I understand you right, that regardless of his on-field performance and decade long battle with disciplinary problems, he is still the man for the job. Did I get that right? We are looking at this from two different perspectives and I can only reach my conclusions from those things that I see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Oct 5, 2010)

Cowman, all I was trying to do with SGD was to ask him to separate his personal feelings for Richt and analyze his coaching beliefs. SGD, if I didn't and don't know when to leave well enough alone I apologize. SGD post (#60) encapsulates and crystalized what I am trying to say about Richt and I will leave it at that--- I promise!!!


----------



## olcowman (Oct 5, 2010)

South GA Dawg;5381469[/[/COLOR said:
			
		

> QUOTE]
> 
> Is this for real?
> 
> ...



Psst... just between me and you... you ain't got no business calling anybody an internet tough guy! You spend half your time on here defending your boy bsmoke and the rest calling people names. I ain't much into hiding behind the computer and name-calling, but you got it down pat. And I am pretty sure that I haven't specifically called you a name unless you can read my mind. If you can, I apologize but I don't hold a grudge and i am over it. 

I have no say in what or how ya'll discuss this topic but I am pretty sure that CMR's win/loss record this season will have more of an impact on whether or not he keeps his job than his relationship with Jesus? 

Sorry about trying to discuss CMR's coaching history, and his ability to retain his current position. I am not qualified to converse on whether or not Saban or Spurrier are going to heaven or not, which is dissapointing to me now that I am a 'annoying, long winded, blabbernet blowhard'? I can't quit reading this thread... I think I am addicted or something?

(I ain't sure, but I think this would constitute a fine example of what you refered to as an internet tough guy calling folks names? Thought i might point that out for you for future reference.)


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Psst... just between me and you... you ain't got no business calling anybody an internet tough guy! You spend half your time on here defending your boy bsmoke and the rest calling people names. I ain't much into hiding behind the computer and name-calling, but you got it down pat. And I am pretty sure that I haven't specifically called you a name unless you can read my mind. If you can, I apologize but I don't hold a grudge and i am over it.
> 
> I have no say in what or how ya'll discuss this topic but I am pretty sure that CMR's win/loss record this season will have more of an impact on whether or not he keeps his job than his relationship with Jesus?
> 
> ...



Just calling it like I see it.

If you didn't want me to respond, you shouldn't have mentioned my name.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Psst... just between me and you... you ain't got no business calling anybody an internet tough guy! You spend half your time on here defending your boy bsmoke and the rest calling people names. I ain't much into hiding behind the computer and name-calling, but you got it down pat. And I am pretty sure that I haven't specifically called you a name unless you can read my mind. If you can, I apologize but I don't hold a grudge and i am over it.
> 
> I have no say in what or how ya'll discuss this topic but I am pretty sure that CMR's win/loss record this season will have more of an impact on whether or not he keeps his job than his relationship with Jesus?
> 
> ...



Brad doesn't need to defend me, nor does he try to do so. I'm a big boy, I promise. 

I have my opinions, you have yours. The difference in us is that I respect your opinions. I guess I was just brought up to respect my elders  

I don't care if your thoughts are different than mine. It doesn't affect me in the least bit. But I won't try to shove mine down someone's throat who doesn't agree with me. You have proven otherwise.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 5, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Brad doesn't need to defend me, nor does he try to do so. I'm a big boy, I promise.
> 
> I have my opinions, you have yours. The difference in us is that I respect your opinions. I guess I was just brought up to respect my elders
> 
> I don't care if your thoughts are different than mine. It doesn't affect me in the least bit. But I won't try to shove mine down someone's throat who doesn't agree with me. You have proven otherwise.



Well just how big a boy are you? Just kidding but I bet you was an offensive lineman... right? Anyhow you are wrong here, I do sincerely respect your opinions and sorry if it appeared that I was shoving anything down anyone's throat. Not my intention. This is a frustrating topic and due to CMR's nature and the example he sets as far character and morality, I understand how any talk of his dismissal from the program can turn passionate. I don't wish to make any enemy over this issue and if I came across in the wrong way to you I am really sorry.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Well just how big a boy are you? Just kidding but I bet you was an offensive lineman... right? Anyhow you are wrong here, I do sincerely respect your opinions and sorry if it appeared that I was shoving anything down anyone's throat. Not my intention. This is a frustrating topic and due to CMR's nature and the example he sets as far character and morality, I understand how any talk of his dismissal from the program can turn passionate. I don't wish to make any enemy over this issue and if I came across in the wrong way to you I am really sorry.



 Sorry, that made me flash back to some Roy D Mercer  

It's all good dude. We're fans. All of us. We're all passionate about the schools we cheer for. This is a simple result of what happens when things don't go the way we want them to. It's how we respond to adversity that will decide what the future is for UGA.

Whatever that response might be, whether it's firing CMR or not, I hope it works out for the better of the program. We all have our thoughts and ideas, but none of us know what is truly the best path for us to take. Not one of us. I just hope the decision turns out to be the right one.


----------



## olcowman (Oct 5, 2010)

One big thing I seem to forget... it could always get worse.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 5, 2010)

You are 100% correct on that matter.


----------

